# Batt Leaked In Cartier Watch



## noncomposmentis (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys, I hope you can give me your insights. My mom's Cartier watch stopped working and I was only able to have the battery changed after 3 days - well, I tried to have it changed, but the guy at the watch shop informed me that the battery has leaked and might have leaked onto the watch's circuitry or whatever it's called and if he changes the battery I might run the risk of it corroding or damaging the circuitry of the watch and that it's best to have it cleaned. I brought it to another watch shop to get a second opinion and the other guy took a look at it and did some tests with a....tester, I guess it's called and according to him, he doesn't think there was any damage or leak on the watch itself.

I am too far away from a Cartier service center here in my country, so it might take weeks to have it checked. But in your experience guys, would a batt leaking automatically damage a watch or is this a case to case basis?

I could really use your inputs. Thank you


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

noncomposmentis said:


> But in your experience guys, would a batt leaking automatically damage a watch or is this a case to case basis?
> 
> I could really use your inputs. Thank you


I collect Seiko 7A38's. The same movement was used in the Cartier Ferrari Formula quartz chronographs, incidentally.

Sometimes I take the odd gamble on buying 7A38's on eBay ....

especially when the seller writes 'needs new battery' in his description. 

Yes, leaving an old flat battery (to leak) in a watch, stuck in a drawer for years on end can certainly destroy the circuit. :cray:

But what I've found, is that it may possibly depend on *how* the watch was left, while the battery was leaking. :dontgetit:

If it was left face up / case-back down - any acid that leaked *may* just pool in the case-back ....

IF you're very lucky. :sweatdrop: I've had a couple like that. No obvious damage to their movements at all.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

noncomposmentis said:


> I am too far away from a Cartier service center here in my country ....


By the way, it's quite likely that the quartz movement in your Mum's Cartier watch is quite mundane ....

Probably by Seiko, Miyota or ETA. If you were to post a clear photo of it, with the case-back removed ....

You could probably save a fortune by having a local jeweller swap the movement, if needed (worst case).


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> noncomposmentis said:
> 
> 
> > I am too far away from a Cartier service center here in my country ....
> ...


It will not be a Seiko or Miyota movement, Cartier have their own in house quartz movements. could be an ETA if its an old watch.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dusty said:


> It will not be a Seiko or Miyota movement, Cartier have their own in house quartz movements.


That's as maybe (or not), but Cartier are not averse to using (and re-branding) movements made by other manufacturers.

This movement from a late 1980's *Cartier* Ferrari Formula quartz chronograph may be signed 'Ferrari Cal. 531':










.... but in reality it's just a thinly (read rather poorly) disguised Seiko 7A38(A). Trust me on this.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmm Interesting, all the Quartz Cartier watches I have ever worked on have had nice (for a quartz) Cartier movements in them would like to see the dial on that watch !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dusty said:


> .... would like to see the dial on that watch !


Most of them look something like this (classic Seiko 7A38 layout):










There's no actual Cartier markings to be found anywhere on the watch itself - it's all 'Ferrari' ....

But the manuals, guarantee card, etc. are all printed 'les Ateliers A.B.C. - Paris', which is Cartier, n'est-ce pas ? :huh:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > .... would like to see the dial on that watch !
> ...


Yes that's why I wanted to see the dial, didn't think it would have Cartier on the dial.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi there,

Am I reading your post correctly? The watch stopped and three days later, you took it to the first shop to get a new battery and the gentleman there said that the battery had leaked? If I have read the post correctly, he is talking utter rubbish. Generally speaking, a dead battery would have to be left for quite a while in order for it to leak. I've known dead batterys to still be sound after three to four months.

If the gentleman in the second shop says that he can't see any leakage or corrosion, I'd be inclined to believe him.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Scouse said:


> Am I reading your post correctly? The watch stopped and three days later, you took it to the first shop
> 
> to get a new battery and the gentleman there said that the battery had leaked?
> 
> If I have read the post correctly, he is talking utter rubbish.


I guess I failed to read your post properly first time. :blush: Scouse is right. :thumbsup: .... Unless it was a duff 'el cheapo' battery.











Scouse said:


> Generally speaking, a dead battery would have to be left for quite a while in order for it to leak.
> 
> I've known dead batteries to still be sound after three to four months.


I've found dead batteries (of reputable make) to be stable - i.e. not visibly leaking 3 or 4 *years* after they have expired. :shocking:

However - definitely NOT to be recommended.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 26, 2010)

just to jump in on this, but i've seen top brand name batts (one brand in particular) still reading full power when tested but have leaked. esp in certain eta movements where the hand is jumping every four secs to indicate batt change needed but still keeping time, where the batt has had beginnings of a leak. so he may be telling the truth.... but that said he may also be exaggerating the extent of the leak, which could be easily cleaned if the contact has not erroded, and the acid is contained.

kate


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

In my experience - and I've changed 'a few' batteries over the last couple of years ....

Renata and Maxell both seem to stay 'acid-tight' for a few years before starting to leak. :thumbsup:

But by far the best were Seiko's own brand - one I remember particularly was the original 20+ year old battery !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Koopa said:


> just to jump in on this, but i've seen top brand name batts (one brand in particular) still reading full power when tested but have leaked. esp in certain eta movements where the hand is jumping every four secs to indicate batt change needed but still keeping time, where the batt has had beginnings of a leak.


Thank you for the useful tip, Kate. :hi: See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62733&view=findpost&p=635878 (Post # 29)


----------



## Koopa (Jan 26, 2010)

well at least i got the heart pumping and the ol' blood moving round the body quicker!!! 

kate


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Koopa said:


> well at least i got the heart pumping and the ol' blood moving round the body quicker!!!


I'm sure you would.







:grin:


----------



## Koopa (Jan 26, 2010)

:rofl2:


----------

